# Swedish blue adder (huggorm)



## slim6y (May 29, 2015)

(Google Translate) 




"Main page / News 2015-05-28
Lars-G?ran's discovery - a special snake
Photo: Private

Lars-G?ran Wadman could not believe his eyes when he was out walking in the woods.

- There was a sudden and remarkable experience, he says.

On the stone beside the path was something as rare as a blue Viper.

Although Lars-G?ran Wadman is used to move in nature, he was surprised when he was out walking at L?ngtj?rn in Degerfors municipality. On a stone in the path, he saw a viper that had a strong blue color.

- I've seen so much snake before, but never a blue, so there I got my thinking cap. It was a cool and remarkable experience, he says.
"The most beautiful I've ever seen"

He says himself that he encountered the wolf out of the woods on several occasions, but this one takes the prize.

- I have experienced a lot but this is a bit outside of everything else.

Animal expert Jonas Wahlstr?m from Skansen Aquarium in Stockholm are impressed by the image of the snake.

- It is the most beautiful viper I have ever seen. This incredible blue color I have never seen before.

The blue color, however, has a very natural explanation, says Jonas Wahlstr?m.

- It is typical of a snake that has just shed its skin. If only a few days, the his usual gray color. Snoop has a beautiful emerald green color this time of year when they are ny?msade, he says.
"No green mambas"

Skansen Aquarium usually get a lot of calls at this time of year from people who have confused the green snakes with tropical venomous snakes.

- There are 3-4 calls a day about any runaway poisonous snake. But I can reassure all callers that there are some green mambas, but just ordinary snakes, says Jonas Wahlstr?m."

http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article20865029.ab 

I really want to get out and start herping here. I've managed to find a frog and that's about it! But the weather is really warming up now.


----------



## CrazyNut (May 29, 2015)

I think it is fake but I hope I'm wrong!


----------



## slim6y (May 30, 2015)

CrazyNut said:


> I think it is fake but I hope I'm wrong!



Yep... you're wrong. 

They are rare, but they're there! As the article says, they are usually grey in colour but blue appearance can occur after sloughing.


----------



## krusty (Jun 1, 2015)

Looks so nice,you would hope it would stay just like that.


----------



## BredliFreak (Jun 3, 2015)

Cool!
A blue adder would definitely be one of natures rare spectacles! Too bad now people can photoshop things and act like it is a sighting. It's a beauty, that's for sure! I wish I had one now...

Bredli


----------



## CrazyNut (Jun 11, 2015)

slim6y said:


> Yep... you're wrong.
> 
> They are rare, but they're there! As the article says, they are usually grey in colour but blue appearance can occur after sloughing.


Yay! I have never been happier to be wrong.


----------



## junglepython2 (Jun 11, 2015)

Not too shabby Slim6y


----------



## Ian14 (Jul 12, 2018)

slim6y said:


> Yep... you're wrong.
> 
> They are rare, but they're there! As the article says, they are usually grey in colour but blue appearance can occur after sloughing.


Don't believe everything you read. Have you ever heard of a snake that appears in some wildly different colour just after it sheds? That has been Photoshopped. It is fake. European adders are not blue


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 12, 2018)

This picture has been doing the rounds lately. It's amazing how many people believe it. Of all the places I've seen it stuck up, this is the first time I've seen anyone point out that it's fake, which it so blatantly obviously is.


----------



## Bl69aze (Jul 12, 2018)

Wouldn’t be alive very long even if it was real, sticks out like a sore thumb


----------

